# Easy 18 Microskiff



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

22' gheenoe knock off 

forget the boat, i like her...
http://www.facebook.com/people/Tiffany-Fluitt/508892040


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

I know Billy and saw his custom boat shortly after he had it made. He said it was based off a Mad River Canoe, not a gheenoe knock-off. Said he wanted it to be 22 feet so when guiding amateur fly fishermen he wouldn't get hooked on the back cast. It's a sweet boat.

Oh, I've also talked to Tiffany a couple of times dropping by her fly shop.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Has the lines of a squaretail cargo canoe,
I haven't seen a cargo canoe in years...

http://www.islandnet.com/~canoes/20ft_freighter.htm


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

fs 18 w/ high sides :


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> > 22' gheenoe knock off
> >
> > forget the boat, i like her...
> > http://www.facebook.com/people/Tiffany-Fluitt/508892040
> ...



still hawt...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> fs 18 w/ high sides :


I'd have to disagree... she looks older than 18, but the sides look just right...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

forget the boat, i want to pole tiffany :-* ;D


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

tacky! [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> forget the boat, i want to pole tiffany :-* ;D


How bad do you think the hull slap is? It could be one of those loud hulls. Then trying to pole her slowly and gracefully would be pointless...you might as well just pole her as fast as possible until you get her where you want her.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

It depends how fast you're going and the motion of the ocean.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

This all went south really quickly...whoops...happened again ;D

Nice boat though...i'd like to see more info on it


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, you guys know now that their boat is mentioned on this thread they more than likely will come across it through the magic of web searching, as might the young lady mentioned.

Saying she is hawt is one thing but....


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

i agree with un-shore. i have met her numerous times and she is a really good person and a fellow fly fisherman. i'm sure we can all be respectful of this young lady and her image, right?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Okay, you guys know now that their boat is mentioned on this thread they more than likely will come across it through the magic of web searching, as might the young lady mentioned.
> 
> Saying she is hawt is one thing but....



x2. You guys are immature.  












: lol


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

She's cute, but would cause problems with my wife.

This, on the other hand, wouldn't cause any problems with my other boats if I brought her home...










Still might upset the wife though :


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I apologize...just playing along. Pretty girl and it doesn't hurt that she could probably out-fish most people on here.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

don't worrie surtis thinks "Ashly" at Don's is hwot only do to the name....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> don't worrie surtis thinks "Ashly" at Don's is hwot only do to the name....



LOL!!!!


----------

